# My 17 mitzi



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Big Mitzi fan, you've got that thing set up right. Very jelly


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice boat. What's realistic draft on the 17?


----------



## Flat Mad (Feb 12, 2017)

I had a 16 for 8 years caught a lot of fish in that boat. The 17 takes the chop a lot better.Grandson in the 16.


----------



## Flat Mad (Feb 12, 2017)

crboggs said:


> Nice boat. What's realistic draft on the 17?


Never really took a measurement but I think it's about 5 or 6 inches.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice. I've always been curious about the Mitzi but have never had a chance to fish on one for a day to get a feel for them.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

crboggs said:


> Nice. I've always been curious about the Mitzi but have never had a chance to fish on one for a day to get a feel for them.


I hope you get a chance one day! They are what they are, a bare bones fishing machine. The money you save on the fit and finish goes great towards adding extras. They pole great, hop on plane super easy and the huge bow flare keeps them surprisingly dry. My first boat was a Mitzi 15, absolutely loved it. Hoping to get a 17 in the future.


----------



## Flat Mad (Feb 12, 2017)

Very light easy to pole nice and quiet on the flats


----------



## Cabela (Mar 16, 2017)

Can't tell, but is there a jack plate on your Mitzi? If not how is the ride and getting up and out? Looking at the same one now.


----------



## Flat Mad (Feb 12, 2017)

Cabela said:


> Can't tell, but is there a jack plate on your Mitzi? If not how is the ride and getting up and out? Looking at the same one now.


Atlas micro Jacker.You can see it in top picture. Lenco trim tabs hole shot is awesome .Ride is good with winds up to 10/12 mph 15/20 be back at the ramp.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

crboggs said:


> Nice boat. What's realistic draft on the 17?


My dad has a 17' with a 50 Honda. I measured it at 9 inches with two guys pretty much empty when we took a test drive. Adding a trolling motor and battery up front may have balanced it out a little but it's still close to 8 or 9 inches realistically. Still a great boat though. Not the best fit and finish but it's a really comfortable dry ride. By the way i agree it can't really be compared to the smaller Mitzi models. It feels like a much larger skiff.


----------



## Flat Mad (Feb 12, 2017)

JaxLaxFish said:


> My dad has a 17' with a 50 Honda. I measured it at 9 inches with two guys pretty much empty when we took a test drive. Adding a trolling motor and battery up front may have balanced it out a little but it's still close to 8 or 9 inches realistically. Still a great boat though. Not the best fit and finish but it's a really comfortable dry ride. By the way i agree it can't really be compared to the smaller Mitzi models. It feels like a much larger skiff.


Every one talks about the fit and finish.I had a Maverick the hull kept cracking in front of the trim tabs.Had a Hewes transom was full.of voids. Had a Scout that was a mess hull was full of voids,hull kept filling up with water .My 16 mitzi had ZERO hull problems after 8 years and so far no problems with the 17.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

Flat Mad said:


> Every one talks about the fit and finish.I had a Maverick the hull kept cracking in front of the trim tabs.Had a Hewes transom was full.of voids. Had a Scout that was a mess hull was full of voids,hull kept filling up with water .My 16 mitzi had ZERO hull problems after 8 years and so far no problems with the 17.


I agree, I really like the boat. The only thing that is annoying to me is how the hatches have a tendency to leak. I still think the boat performs a lot closer to more expensive skiffs than most people give it credit for though.


----------

